# my heater is trying to kill me



## johnpaul519 (Oct 4, 2005)

when i drive my 2002tii on the high way or at a fast speed the heater down by my legs blows hot air at me and it makes it hard to drive without the windows open. what do i do to stop the car from heater from going on.


----------

